
Show HN: Any UX suggestions for my auto dealer website? - jeremyreel
https://www.southernpalmsmazda.com/
======
rgbrenner
Is Show HN for this? This isn't a startup, or some developers pet project.
This is a very standard website made for a local car dealership.

And in the footer, there's a link to DealerOn:
[https://www.dealeron.com/](https://www.dealeron.com/) A web dev agency for
car dealership websites. I quote: "We help over 3,000 car dealers..."

This looks very much like spam.

Maybe you should take some of the money you charged for building this and hire
a UX consultant.

------
gmt2027
Coincidentally, I just picked up a Mazda CX-3 last weekend. You definitely
want to have filters for standard things like transmission (auto/manual) and
fuel type (petrol/diesel). If these options exist I didn't see them on mobile.
None of the sites I used had filters for Mazda's own colours which would have
been good.

The popups are intrusive. I have limited patience for that kind of thing when
shopping online. When there's money to spend (and car money too), my mental
Internet filter is in the strictest no bullshit mode. Popups lower trust, go
unread and would have sent me back to Google.

------
nyx_
The big red "LIVE HELP" button on the left flashes before disappearing then
animating back in from the left of the screen. Likewise, the counting-up
animation of the number of vehicles available lags halfway through, maybe
because other elements are loading in.

If you're going to do animation stuff like this, it had better be perfect.
That said, I think it's tacky in the same way that the marquee tag was tacky,
i.e. just because you can doesn't mean you should.

Oh, also, "LIVE HELP" buttons invariably connect me to some idiot chatbot.
Being spamfucked by a chatbot is unpleasant in the same way that being
startled by a retail employee asking if I need help is unpleasant. Generally,
if I need to contact your business, I'll do so of my own volition. Might want
to consider that there are other people who have similarly negative reactions.

~~~
Waterluvian
Your dealership is a local one focusing on local customers, right? "LIVE HELP"
really ought to connect me to your receptionist or give me a phone number or
not be there.

Just my 0.02.

------
uberman
What is the _ONE_ thing you want me to do when I land on the page. Whatever
that is, it should be the clear "call to action". The primary CTA (red button,
popup window) at the moment is the chat feature. Is that the thing you want me
to do most?

------
ryanmickle
The best thing I can possibly recommend is doing user research. Nothing
uncovers UX issues more effectively. And it’ll be painful to watch (and not
guide) if it needs fixing.

------
petraeus
Looks the same as the other 1 million wordpress landing pages out there,
nothing special about it at all.

------
retox
Please don't post this kind of thing here.

------
jppope
no need to have a duplicate home icon if the logo will send you home

------
dang
We tweaked the title a bit and added "Show HN", which is the convention for
sharing what you've made and asking for feedback about it. Hope that's ok!

~~~
tyingq
The footer suggests it was built by an agency with 3000 other auto dealer
customers. Show HN is going to get pretty busy if agencies start posting all
their work.

~~~
dang
You can say that about anything. Category theory gets old pretty quickly too.
What makes a topic interesting for HN is when it hasn't been repeated yet, and
this one seems unusual in that way. However, it's the kind where on-topicness
depends on intent. If the intent was intellectual curiosity (e.g. to get
interesting feedback), that's great; if it was just promotion, then it's spam.
Spammers don't normally ask for UX suggestions though.

~~~
tyingq
Not spray and pray spammers, no. But, this agency is likely thinking of this,
from their site: [https://www.dealeron.com/automotive-seo/off-site-
signals/](https://www.dealeron.com/automotive-seo/off-site-signals/)

They use the same rubber stamp template for every dealer site they make. They
aren't interested in UX feedback.

